
LineageOS for microG updates to LineageOS 16.0 - nizzo
https://lineage.microg.org/
======
nExXxuS
it might be worth to mention, that microg got funded in the meanwhile,
beginning from march. This is great news, as the developer will now start to
dedicate a increased time in microg development. Cast API is on its way.
Looking forward to a good future.

[https://www.reddit.com/r/privacy/comments/agnb3x/microg_andr...](https://www.reddit.com/r/privacy/comments/agnb3x/microg_android_without_google_gets_funded/)

